# 2002 Altima catalyc converter - shame on Nissan



## subbarao_k (Jan 24, 2013)

I have 2002 Nissan Altima, when it crossed 80k miles suddenly service engine light was on. Last week I went to dealer and he said that Catalyc converter and sensor are to be replaced. I checked the forums many many complaints regarding this. I called Nissan and they said they don't cover anything. Dealer wants $1500 to fix this. He charged $120 to diagnose this problem. When this problem is known to Nissan why don't those idiots do some thing. They are producing such a poor quality products, can't they run even 80k miles? Shame... I never buy Nissan car again.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

How long have you been driving this particular vehicle?


----------



## subbarao_k (Jan 24, 2013)

around 6 years.


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Hmmm, that's a shame to hear about your car. Sounds frustrating. But I wonder if it's logical to write off the whole Nissan brand because of a likely defective/improperly installed part. Incidents like this do happen to Nissans, but they also happen to all kinds of other cars, all the time...


----------

